
Fuck.com - ca98am79
http://www.links.net/webpub/fuck.com.html
======
comstock
It would be interesting to hear the rest of the story as I guess it was
registered eventually:

[https://www.whois.com/whois/fuck.com](https://www.whois.com/whois/fuck.com)

~~~
ca98am79
yes I agree - was not registered until 2001 - this article was written in 1997

